# Weakest Naruto character that can solo One Piece



## Uchiha Madara (May 22, 2014)

Title says it all. Who's the weakest character that can solo OP? IMO, it's current Naruto/Sasuke.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 22, 2014)

First form Juubi. If not, second form Juubi.


----------



## Katou (May 22, 2014)

Juubito maybe


----------



## Chad (May 22, 2014)

Bijuu Mode Tenten.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 22, 2014)

uh huh **


----------



## Ashi (May 22, 2014)

Kakashi's kamui


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 22, 2014)

Anything juubi related. Please no one start bringing up perona hax, moriah shadows and other silly crap(at least not in a serious fashion).


----------



## LazyWaka (May 22, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Anything juubi related. Please no one start bringing up perona hax, moriah shadows and other silly crap(at least not in a serious fashion).



Gedou mazo is Juubi related, he's not soloing.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 22, 2014)

BM Naruto could do it with a BB spam, he's fast enough that he won't get hit with the nastier hax and he's got the power. Current Naruto/Sauce are hilariously above OP


----------



## LineageCold (May 22, 2014)

Any form of juubi
EMS madara
BSM/Bm Naruto (he can arguably solo)
Kakashi with kamui (1vs1 he can solo , if against the whole verse he get's gang bang)
Sm/base harashirama (he clears 97%, he will have trouble's putting down a logia but his wood dragon will drain them in seconds)
War arc Obito (clears 1vs 1, but get's overwhelmed against the verse)
Jewbito
Juubidara
Current sauce
Current nardo
Any six path family
8 gated Gai (clears 98% of the verse, might have trouble's taking out an logia, but Night guy will be there end)
1-8 bijuu ( can arguably solo, but folks like white beard would give them major troubles)

That's all I can possibly remember at this point (although I might want to add Itachi & muu for clearing 1vs1 matches)


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 22, 2014)

someone is underestimating OP verse considerably


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 22, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Gedou mazo is Juubi related, he's not soloing.



Wow talk about killing my high i walked out of this thread feeling like i bodybagged some shit and you come and fuck it up.

But whatever gedo mazo underrated anyway they ain't killing nothing that sat in the moon for centuries. 

Nah but seriously the gedo statue is the one exception obviously.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 22, 2014)

Yes. Someone is.
Anyway,
Current Naruto can solo. Sasuke cannot, since he has no way to deal with logias.
Juudara.
Juubito.
Juubi.
Hagoromo.
Kaguya.
Hagoromo's Bro.
BSM Naruto has a chance.
No one else. Not even Gai.


----------



## LineageCold (May 22, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> Any form of juubi
> EMS madara
> BSM/Bm Naruto (he can arguably solo)
> Kakashi with kamui (1vs1 he can solo , if against the whole verse he get's gang bang)
> ...





DarkTorrent said:


> someone is underestimating OP verse considerably



I assume ur referring to me.

Let me give you a break down.

EMS/war arc madara =prime kyuubi, Perfect sussano(scaled to teratons), Wood release/Wood dragon/Genjutsu/Preta Path Absorption.

Bsm/Bm nardo= casual bb spam , multi Bm clones, Sm Danger sensing (also, garp gigaton durability came mainly from his COA protecting his hand against Don chinjao HB, so his basic durability isn't gigaton which would  mean a Bb spam would most likely end him & the rest of the verse if given the chance)

Kakashi= In a 1vs 1 fight. Kakashi only has to mentally react to cast kamui, & last time I checked, OP didn't have a massive speed advantage. (I never said he can solo the verse all at once)

Sm/Base harshimara = Wood golem (teraton durability) wood dragon (perfect for putting down a logia) Buddha Statue (Teraton DC & durability)


War arc Obito = in a 1vs1 ,insane reaction (which he can go intangible to avoid damage), Kamui, gedo manza (soul rip)& restrain chains( he can also used them while intangible) in a 1vs 1 he can clear anybody we've seen in Op thus far. (He also has his six paths in War arc)

Current Naruto, sauce , jewbito, & juubidara (I don't need to explain)

8 gated Gai = Mach 14k-Mach 24k+, Exaton punches , Night guy (has the AoE of 100km, which can put down the admirals) although he Die's afterwards.

1-8 buuji = causal bb spam (again, Garp doesn't have gigaton durability without using COA), so a uncharged bb would finish him (Unless he covers his whole body with it)


Again, I'm humble to anybody opinion so if I'm wrong please do correct me.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 22, 2014)

the problem is that you're not understanding how hard it is to put down so many characters and avoid getting hit by an attack (be it hax or DC based) that will put him down, especially when some opposing characters have the speed advantage


----------



## LineageCold (May 22, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> the problem is that you're not understanding how hard it is to put down so many characters and avoid getting hit by an attack (be it hax or DC based) that will put him down, especially when some opposing characters have the* speed advantage*



When was this?


Anyhow, I understand what's going on, but I truly find it hard for these examples not to happen

(I'm being brief) don't have time to find scans.

EMS/Sm harshimara 


BSM/BM nardo

(Push everybody back)
(Then)

(Or)

(This goes for The 1-8 bijuus as well)

8 gated Gai : he literally in one punch (or shockwave/air cannon) can destroy mostly anybody standing in his path. His massive speed advantage give's him the ability to out right blitz every living soul on the battlefield , or he can just suicide & preform his night guy (which just by running bends space also it's scalable Exaton+) on the top of that has the AOE of 100km +.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ima be out for a few, so you might won't get a reply from me in a few


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 22, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> I assume ur referring to me.
> 
> 8 gated Gai = Mach 14k-Mach 24k+, Exaton punches , Night guy (has the AoE of 100km, which can put down the admirals) although he Die's afterwards.



8 gate Gai doesn't even need, Night Guy to kill the admirals, one punch and they're done or he can just use Evening Elephant. He'll be done with before he dies


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 22, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> When was this?



eh

Dofla's strings?

IIRC, they were Mach 300-ish or so

and just so you know, I'm talking about characters that are below EMS Madara *with* Kyuubi

SM Hashirama is also a suspect due to his AoE attacks ability to overcome logias being questionable


----------



## Vicotex (May 22, 2014)

lineage, i like your style of providing evidence to backup your claims, i also see 8gated gai blitzing every single soul in the Opverse


----------



## LineageCold (May 22, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> eh
> 
> Dofla's strings?
> 
> ...



Isn't that the high end ? (I can only remember mach 150 being the low end ) 

Sm Hashirama has his 1000 punch Buddha statue which he can disperse them over Kilometres or he can use his wood dragon & absorb there Logia elemental energy (or what ever you may call it)

Also, there's the FRS calc which put Sm hashirama at mach 300+ as well (I can't find the calc though)


*Spoiler*: __ 



 @Vivotex, Thanks .


----------



## Fujita (May 22, 2014)

I think there were issues with Dofla's strings but I can't even remember which version was wrong


----------



## Vicotex (May 22, 2014)

the last one was calc stacking


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 22, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> Isn't that the high end ? (I can only remember mach 150 being the low end )



the calc was changed a couple of times to my memory

sort of OP's version of FRS



> Sm Hashirama has his 1000 punch Buddha statue which he can disperse them over Kilometres



which still brings the question of whether that will be enough



> or he can use his wood dragon & absorb there Logia elemental energy (or what ever you may call it)



the wood dragons absorb chakra or any energy that gets equalized to it due to RoE

"logia elemental energy" doesn't fall under that category

nor does haki

they still technically have chakra due to RoE, but since the primary source of their powers gets uneffected they can deal with the dragons by merely destroying them, provided it's within their capabilities



> Also, there's the FRS calc which put Sm hashirama at mach 300+ as well (I can't find the calc though)



I don't think it was accepted



Fujita said:


> I think there were issues with Dofla's strings but I can't even remember which version was wrong



what's the current status of OP's speed?


----------



## Vicotex (May 22, 2014)

we ve been using that mach for decade  now, nobody seems to disagree with the calc, why is your ish different DT?


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 22, 2014)

Vicotex said:


> we ve been using that mach for decade  now, nobody seems to disagree with the calc, why is your ish different DT?



what are you talking about?


----------



## Vicotex (May 22, 2014)

am talking about the mach 300+ Gaint Frs calc


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 22, 2014)

what mach 300 giant FRS calc?

and who does it get scaled to?


----------



## Vicotex (May 22, 2014)

the high-toptiers got the scaling


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 22, 2014)

.....

which version of Naruto was the calced FRS?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 22, 2014)

probably KCM or BM. I think it was the former


----------



## LazyWaka (May 22, 2014)

Vicotex said:


> the high-toptiers got the scaling



No, only the top tiers.



DarkTorrent said:


> .....
> 
> which version of Naruto was the calced FRS?



SM. Should be noted some people had issues with the time frame. Some wanted to go with 30 seconds rather than 20.


----------



## Vicotex (May 22, 2014)

I think BM/BSM tho


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2014)

Bsm/ Bm Naruto and maybe Kabuto if he has his edos out.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 22, 2014)

is this the feat?





> Should be noted some people had issues with the time frame. Some wanted to go with 30 seconds rather than 20.



assumed timeframe?


----------



## Vicotex (May 22, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> No, only the top tiers.
> 
> 
> 
> SM. Should be noted some people had issues with the time frame. Some wanted to go with 30 seconds rather than 20.



i never knew they all get the scaling

kabuto and oro will likely solo with edo


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 22, 2014)

Byrd said:


> this sounds about right...
> 
> Gai can defeat anyone one on one, but against the whole verse.. with some of them being hax and the fact that he needs his strongest gate to win which will kill him before long... he probably dies



wut? He's too fast for them to do anything and they'll be dead before they do anything


----------



## Vicotex (May 22, 2014)

all characters in op will die before they can identify who their opponet is, sasuke port his s/t into those logias heart/brain... Tbh gai can kill everyone Opverse without using Night guy


----------



## Arcana (May 22, 2014)

Juubito should be the weakest character to solo


----------



## Byrd (May 22, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> wut? He's too fast for them to do anything and they'll be dead before they do anything



Literally if you take the entire verse into effect... along with logia... he wouldn't clear... One Piece has tons of characters including a ton of monsters 

He will die before he clears


----------



## Sablés (May 22, 2014)

Byrd, what's the deal with Akainu clearing One Piece in a year?


----------



## Vicotex (May 22, 2014)

Those big monsters won't stop Opverse from gettin rape





Sabl?s said:


> Byrd, what's the deal with Akainu clearing One Piece in a year?



 ￎByrd thinks a single evening elephant catnt wipe 4/10 of op characters....


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 22, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Literally if you take the entire verse into effect... along with logia... he wouldn't clear... One Piece has tons of characters including a ton of monsters
> 
> He will die before he clears



Exaton air blasts, blast the logia around the planet


----------



## Byrd (May 22, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Exaton air blasts, blast the logia around the planet



I wonder how is he gonna blast Kizaru across the planet considering the fucker is light.. He will die before he kills everyone once again.



> Byrd, what's the deal with Akainu clearing One Piece in a year?



I have no idea myself... Brabbit came in here and stated that, I don't hang in the OL (fuck that place)... I only lurk to see spoilers and may post in a thread


----------



## Ashi (May 22, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Gedou mazo is Juubi related, he's not soloing.



Soul Dragon mah brutha


----------



## Byrd (May 22, 2014)

If Magellan starts with Kinjite... if Gai punches him and kills him... that poision can probably end Gai via contact


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 22, 2014)

Byrd said:


> I wonder how is he gonna blast Kizaru across the planet considering the fucker is light.. He will die before he kills everyone once again.



Gai transforms into a mirror and sends Kizaru on a road trip 

He took blows from Juudara, he's not dying from anything Kizaru can do


----------



## Byrd (May 22, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Gai transforms into a mirror and sends Kizaru on a road trip
> 
> *He took blows from Juudara, he's not dying from anything Kizaru can do*



I didn't say that... Gai will die from exhaustion due to his lifeforce being depleted


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 22, 2014)

Biju Mode Naruto
Hashirama Senju
Biju Mode Minato
EMS Madara Uchiha

These are the weakest I think that can solo the OPverse.


----------



## Byrd (May 22, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Biju Mode Naruto
> *Hashirama Senju*
> Biju Mode Minato
> EMS Madara Uchiha
> ...



Oh fuck no he isn't soloing...

you probably thinking back before One Piece receive its MHS speed calcs. If I remember that was the only way he had any advantage


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 22, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Oh fuck no he isn't soloing...
> 
> you probably thinking back before One Piece receive its MHS speed calcs. If I remember that was the only way he had any advantage


Even with that, he has superior DC to One Piece. At least solid Country Level. Not to mention the fact he is MHS too, up to Mach 300. It applies to EMS Madara too.


----------



## Byrd (May 22, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Even with that, he has superior DC to One Piece. At least solid Country Level. Not to mention the fact he is MHS too, up to Mach 300. It applies to EMS Madara too.



> not blitzing any high-tier at all
> Top-tiers can tango with him for a min especially WB giving his quaking abilites
> OP hax will destroy him 

yep he isn't soloing


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 22, 2014)

Byrd said:


> > not blitzing any high-tier at all
> > Top-tiers can tango with him for a min especially WB giving his quaking abilites
> > OP hax will destroy him
> 
> yep he isn't soloing


Nothing in One Piece is getting past this:


*Spoiler*: __ 









And again, unlike Whitebeard, Hashirama is solidly Country level in firepower, not small country.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 22, 2014)

Hashirama also has jutsu to tank anything they can hit him with.


----------



## Byrd (May 22, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Nothing in One Piece is getting past this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



against the entire verse... that means nothing... one on one he would fair a lot better... but not against fuckers who can attack him outside of that things range... 

yes he has a greater DC than anyone in OP-verse but DC isn't everything when it comes to winning matches here... speed and hax play an important role also... and thats the areas OP verse will do him in at


----------



## Sablés (May 22, 2014)

Pretty sure any Logia would be Hashirama's nightmare...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 22, 2014)

Byrd said:


> against the entire verse... that means nothing... one on one he would fair a lot better... but not against fuckers who can attack him outside of that things range...
> 
> yes he has a greater DC than anyone in OP-verse but DC isn't everything when it comes to winning matches here... speed and hax play an important role also... and thats the areas OP verse will do him in at


If Hashirama has at least Mach 352 speed, OP isn't gonna do much to him. And Hax can be defeated through Destructive Capacity. And he does have a LOT of long range attacks.

What's stopping him from putting everyone to sleep with FLower World?

As for Logia's, can't Hashirama's energy absorption techniques neutralize them?


----------



## Byrd (May 22, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> If Hashirama has at least Mach 352 speed, OP isn't gonna do much to him.* And Hax can be defeated through Destructive Capacity.* And he does have a LOT of long range attacks.
> 
> What's stopping him from putting everyone to sleep with FLower World?



not in this case...

Seriously you said Flower World?

Ace, Sabo, Aokiji for starters



> As for Logia's, can't Hashirama's energy absorption techniques neutralize them?



No


----------



## Sablés (May 22, 2014)

> As for Logia's, can't Hashirama's energy absorption techniques neutralize them?



uh....what?

Either way, pretty sure DF aren't conventional energy sources.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 22, 2014)

Byrd said:


> not in this case...
> 
> Seriously you said Flower World?
> 
> Ace, Sabo, Aokiji for starters


Sure they can burn or freeze it, but can they do before they inhale the pollen Byrd? Its pretty much a knockout if they can't.


----------



## Byrd (May 22, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sure they can burn or freeze it, but can they do before they inhale the pollen Byrd? Its pretty much a knockout if they can't.



They probably don't have to do anything given their nature as Fire elements... good luck with trying that on them.

Probably won't affect Magallen either and many people in the verse will see that attack coming do to CoO... plus you have a couple of people capable of flying..


----------



## LineageCold (May 22, 2014)

Byrd said:


> I wonder how is he gonna Kizaru across the planet considering the fucker is* light.*. He will die before he kills everyone once again.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea myself... Brabbit came in here and stated that, I don't hang in the OL (fuck that place)... I only lurk to see spoilers and may post in a thread




Him being a light logia doesn't mean he's intangible , he can be disperse with less simpler attacks.




Now imagine a Air cannon with Exaton amount of engery hitting/dispersing him for miles upon miles. (Has he shown to be able to reform after being dispersed from large distances, if not it would be a NLF to assume otherwise)





Byrd said:


> If Magellan starts with Kinjite... if Gai punches him and kills him... that poision can probably end Gai via contact



Gai sends a air cannon which send him to the moon.



Byrd said:


> Oh fuck no he isn't soloing...
> 
> you probably thinking back before One Piece receive its MHS speed calcs. If I remember that was the only way he had any advantage



What is anybody in Op(thus far) doing to Hashirama wood golem(teraton+)or Buddha statue(Teraton+) again? 


(Wood golem Catching a Prime Kyuubi bb with little damage) 


(Tanks a BB from Prime kyuubi with minior damage)

(His basic mokuton can tank/survive prime kyuubi Bb without being completely destroy) 
.  



(Wood golem overpowered/stopped a PS slash casualty). (Also PS slashes are scaled to teratons)





(I don't need to explain this part)


He can also summon his wood dragon while In his wood golem. Your underestimating Hashirama big time. (The only folks who can arguably & I mean arguably survive are logia user, but what the hell are they gonna do to harm Him)


----------



## Byrd (May 22, 2014)

Wood Golems can be handled by people like Law and Magellan (again hax)... and I'm not... you guys underestimating what it means to seriously go against an Entire Verse... from chapter one to current chapter

no one short of Juubi can solo

not to mention he is vastly outnumbered with the top-tiers able to give him a rather challenging fight... his wood golems can be dealt with via OP hax like Magellan or Law.


----------



## LineageCold (May 22, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Wood Golems can be handled by people like *Law and Magellan* (again hax)... and I'm not... you guys underestimating what it means to seriously go against an Entire Verse... from chapter one to current chapter
> 
> no one short of Juubi can solo




What is Magellan doing to a wood golem (which has teraton durability?) he simply smashes Magellan with a simple Golem slap.

Also, Hashriama usual summons his wood Forrest at hand (which can depose of alot of mid-high tiers, he also has his Pollen world which can put mostly everyone on the battlefield to sleep)

I do agree there are a few folks in OP who can cause trouble with the right amount of prep & teamwork, but if Hashirama summons his Buddha statue at the start (which he would, due to the fact he's going up against a lot of enemies he know's nothing off, he wouldn't underestimate them) he would literally wipe out almost everyone on the battlefield (agurably the logia user will somehow survive), but has almost no mean of putting down hashirama.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 22, 2014)

It would be funny to see the tiny OP warriors trying to combat hashirama's constructs. I doubt they can even reach the shinsusenju's ankle.


----------



## LineageCold (May 22, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> It would be funny to see the tiny OP warriors trying to combat hashirama's constructs. I doubt they can even reach the shinsusenju's ankle.





There you go.


----------



## Byrd (May 23, 2014)

Severally underestimating OP-verse

Kinjite is a nightmare to deal with and if I remember correctly it affects inorganic objects as well...

Stop thinking DC only matters in a match like this because the hax of the verse would stop him...

Literally he will be on his toes the entire fight trying to dodge many attacks..

Then you have fuckers that can fly.. and several opponents that can match him in combat.. Hell Doflamngo get a hold of him with his strings.. he can probably cease his movement...

of course you think the verse probably is just gonna sit there and let him dish out attacks


----------



## LineageCold (May 23, 2014)

-Le horribly photoshoped image


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LazyWaka (May 23, 2014)

Byrd is right, no one below the Juubi is soloing.


----------



## tkpirate (May 23, 2014)

no Naruto top tiers can solo OP.only god tiers have a chance.also 8th gated Gai and BM Naruto,and SM Hashirama can't solo.


----------



## Lurko (May 23, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> -Le horribly photoshoped image
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Lol it would be funny to see that, nobody is doing shit to Hashi and his wood.


----------



## Vicotex (May 23, 2014)

shut the fuck up, 8gated gai rapes, Bm nardo bb spam, hashi construct can do the job for him


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 23, 2014)

Vicotex said:


> Those big monsters won't stop Opverse from gettin rape
> 
> ￎByrd thinks a single evening elephant catnt wipe 4/10 of op characters....



In one go? Across the whole grand line? Eight gates doesn't last long enough for you to start sailing around.


----------



## brolmes (May 23, 2014)

nobody in naruto is soloing the op verse

that's fucking ridiculous

most of them wouldn't be able to do shit at all to logias, except high end elemental manipulators

nobody's beating kizaru or teach cause they just have nothing to hurt them with, neither of them are made of narutoverse elements and no one in the verse has haki or seastone


----------



## LazyWaka (May 23, 2014)

That's whats known as a no limits fallacy.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 23, 2014)

Homestuck shows us why he is clueless


----------



## Amol (May 23, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> nobody in naruto is soloing the op verse
> 
> that's fucking ridiculous
> 
> ...



My friend have you ever bothered to read or watch Naruto ?
You know there are few people in naruto who has powers to Seal Anything. When I says anything it means anything. Still not considering soul based abilities. What your logia's going to do space/time jutsu?
This is just to show that narutoverse has plenty of ways to deal with logia. They don't pose threat to any naruto top-tiers.
I am not even going to talk about God-tiers. Kizaru or Blackbeard will die horribly if they faught current Madara.
Next time do homework before posting.
//'' nobody in naruto is soloing the op verse''


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 23, 2014)

answering bullshit with more bullshit isn't the best way to go


----------



## LazyWaka (May 23, 2014)

Amol said:


> My friend have you ever bothered to read or watch Naruto ?
> You know there are few people in naruto who has powers to Seal Anything. When I says anything it means anything. Still not considering soul based abilities. What your logia's going to do space/time jutsu?
> This is just to show that narutoverse has plenty of ways to deal with logia. They don't pose threat to any naruto top-tiers.
> *I am not even going to talk about God-tiers*. Kizaru or Blackbeard will die horribly *if they faught current Madara.*
> ...



Current Madara is a god tier.

And yes, they do pose a threat to top tiers.


----------



## brolmes (May 23, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> That's whats known as a no limits fallacy.



you love terms you don't understand

it has nothing to do with no limits, i never said kizaru or teach are invincible or indestructible, i said no one in the narutoverse has the abilities needed to do it

please prove me wrong by showing me a panel where any naruto character has a feat of physically destroying light or darkness and i'll gladly concede


DarkTorrent said:


> Homestuck shows us why he is clueless





and darktorrent jumps on a dick, talking shit with no counter argument

0/10


----------



## LazyWaka (May 23, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> you love terms you don't understand
> 
> it has nothing to do with no limits, i never said kizaru or teach are invincible or indestructible, i said no one in the narutoverse has the abilities needed to do it
> 
> please prove me wrong by showing me a panel where any naruto character has a feat of physically destroying light or darkness and i'll gladly concede



They don't need to destroy light, they just need to disperse beyond what he's shown to recover from. And destroying darkness? Um, are you forgetting that Teach cant actually disperse and become his element? That was established way back with his fight against ace *with his own words.*

Never mind the various soul fuck and mind fuck abilities that being light doesn't protect you from.


----------



## Amol (May 23, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> answering bullshit with more bullshit isn't the best way to go



Did you called my post bullshit? Any particular reason for rudeness or you are that arrogant with everyone?
Not a single fact in my post was wrong. They all were facts. Next time be more polite.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 23, 2014)

> and darktorrent jumps on a dick, talking shit with no counter argument



I don't need to counter bullshit about logia regen having no limits or about "Nardoverse can seal anything"

If you, or Amol, can't even grasp what was Waka referring to as NLF, and what it actually is then it's not my problem


----------



## TheForgottenPen (May 23, 2014)

Amol said:


> Did you called my post bullshit? Any particular reason for rudeness or you are that arrogant with everyone?
> Not a single fact in my post was wrong. They all were facts. Next time be more polite.



Its the OBD dude...

just go with it. Answer his post with counterarguements, not with a "please be more nice to me".


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 23, 2014)

Amol said:


> Did you called my post bullshit? Any particular reason for rudeness or you are that arrogant with everyone?
> Not a single fact in my post was wrong. They all were facts. Next time be more polite.



your statement that Nardo characters can seal anything is bullshit

they can only seal the strongest being they have shown to be able to seal

that is it

whether OP characters fall into that category or not is another story


----------



## Amol (May 23, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Current Madara is a god tier.
> 
> And yes, they do pose a threat to top tiers.



I never said in my post that Madara is not God-tier. That is obvious. What I said is that there is no need to try to justify why God-tiers have no problem with dealing logia's. I am waiting if you can tell me what logia will do to say BSM naruto before he destroys them.


----------



## brolmes (May 23, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> They don't need to destroy light, they just need to disperse beyond what he's shown to recover from


when has any logia been killed by dispersion? 

who has the ability to disperse light?

and who's fast enough to catch kizaru in order to soulfuck him?

as for teach, fine, i'll give you that



DarkTorrent said:


> your statement that Nardo characters can seal anything is bullshit
> 
> they can only seal the strongest being they have shown to be able to seal
> 
> ...



they've been shown to be able to seal elements, like fire

there's no reason they wouldn't be able to use shit like that on logias if they had the time


----------



## Vicotex (May 23, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> your statement that Nardo characters can seal anything is bullshit
> 
> they can only seal the strongest being they have shown to be able to seal
> 
> ...



Opverse still get rape tho..
#Cyberbully


----------



## LazyWaka (May 23, 2014)

> when has any logia been killed by dispersion?



Just because it's never happened doesn't mean it cant. Hence the "no limits fallacy".



> who has the ability to disperse light?



You don't need a special ability to do that seeing as Luffy kicking a frozen mast at him caused him to disperse.



> and who's fast enough to catch kizaru in order to soulfuck him?



Outside of his Yata no Kagami Kizaru isn't to much faster than other top tiers in his verse.


----------



## Stermor (May 23, 2014)

why would bm naruto lose to anyone in op? initial bijuubomb would take out everything in the closest 20km or so.. from then on the range advantage + dc advantage means op is pretty much fucked.. i'm really not seeing how they plan to close the large ammount of distance and still bring lethal force to naruto. especially since whitebeard is the only one who has the damage requirement to even hurt the kyuubi..


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 23, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> they've been shown to be able to seal elements, like fire
> 
> there's no reason they wouldn't be able to use shit like that on logias if they had the time



uh... which part of the "the strongest thing they have shown to be able to seal" is hard?

if a certain element (fire) is more energetic than what they have sealed, then tough shit

no limits fallacy, get familiar with it


----------



## Amol (May 23, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> your statement that Nardo characters can seal anything is bullshit
> 
> they can only seal the strongest being they have shown to be able to seal
> 
> ...


And you have any evidence or any proof to say otherwise.
What do you understand about sealing. Lets check
1) Sealing technique can seal inanimate objects like shuriken
2) Sealing techniques can seal immortal beings which have body of pure energy.
3) Sealing techniques can even seal, part of consciousness (orochimaru's curse seal )
4) Sealing technique can seal even soul
5) Sealing barrier that can bind any living person (Iruka used it on naruto)
So either OP characters going to be living people , inanimate objects or spirits even souls.
Then yes Sealing techniques can seal anything.
Your turn .


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 23, 2014)

> no limits fallacy, get familiar with it



.......

also:

> demanding that I prove a negative
> lel


----------



## TheForgottenPen (May 23, 2014)

Amol said:


> And you have any evidence or any proof to say otherwise.
> What do you understand about sealing. Lets check
> 1) Sealing technique can seal inanimate objects like shuriken
> 2) Sealing techniques can seal immortal beings which have body of pure energy.
> ...





Damn dat wank


----------



## Vicotex (May 23, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> they've been shown to be able to seal elements, like fire
> 
> there's no reason they wouldn't be able to use shit like that on logias if they had the time



Genjutsu is a perfect counter for so called logia, soul fuck is another, truth seeking balls negate whatever.. Do the maths bro


----------



## LazyWaka (May 23, 2014)

Vicotex said:


> Genjutsu is a perfect counter for so called logia, soul fuck is another, truth seeking balls negate whatever.. Do the maths bro



Truth seeking balls only negate ninjutsu, which DF's don't equalize with.


----------



## Amol (May 23, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Damn dat wank



All right I had thought you were giving me some advice considering I am new to this forum . Seems you are just trolling. Tell me single fact from my list that is wrong then we will discuss about wanking . If you can't give something constructive to discussion then refrain from posting .
Next time use counter-arguments.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 23, 2014)

Damn logias are heavily overrated.


----------



## Vicotex (May 23, 2014)

Thanks waka for the lil correction


----------



## TheForgottenPen (May 23, 2014)

Amol said:


> All right I had thought you were giving me some advice considering I am new to this forum . Seems you are just trolling. Tell me single fact from my list that is wrong then we will discuss about wanking . If you can't give something constructive to discussion then refrain from posting .
> Next time use counter-arguments.



Hey, I'm not complaining about people being rude here, you are. I'm actually pretty nice.

and its just that....

You have a pretty narrow definition for "anything"


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

Stermor said:


> why would bm naruto lose to anyone in op? initial bijuubomb would take out everything in the closest 20km or so.. from then on the range advantage + dc advantage means op is pretty much fucked.. i'm really not seeing how they plan to close the large ammount of distance and still bring lethal force to naruto. especially since whitebeard is the only one who has the damage requirement to even hurt the kyuubi..



I don't see why he doesn't clear either in this thread either, he can just BB spam. It was even agreed in the Naruto vs OP thread that he could assuming he did that.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

Edo Tensei people are dead, so zombies are all good


----------



## brolmes (May 23, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Just because it's never happened doesn't mean it cant. Hence the "no limits fallacy".



oh so i guess naruto can just blow up the planet cause it's never been shown that he can't

no limits much?

i'm judging the verses by what's actually been shown to be possible in them, while you're making shit up and saying it's true just cause the comics haven't shown that it's not

i guess luffy can just eat the juubi, it's never been shown that he can't, plus kyuubi flesh has been shown to be edible.. hmm i think we have a good case here 



LazyWaka said:


> You don't need a special ability to do that seeing as Luffy kicking a frozen mast at him caused him to disperse.


that never even happened

the frozen chunks just passed through him with no effect and then he kicked the shit out of luffy

you're the one using no limits fallacies, thinking something as irrelevant as that can be scaled up infinitely to the point he'd die from it.. there's no reason that something bigger and harder would have any greater effect, you might as well say that all you need to do to hurt a phased out tobi is just try to hit him harder

ridiculous



LazyWaka said:


> Outside of his Yata no Kagami Kizaru isn't to much faster than other top tiers in his verse.


so your answer is "no one" then


----------



## Byrd (May 23, 2014)

One thing is we never seen a logia entire body get completely disperse but to avoid the NLF we have a limit.... 

Actually what is the limit or are we just gonna tie it in with their durability because logia properties and physical durability are completely different


----------



## LazyWaka (May 23, 2014)

> oh so i guess naruto can just blow up the planet cause it's never been shown that he can't



Not even remotely the same. You're basically saying that no physical force regardless of how powerful will kill Kizaru just because weaker stuff never killed him.

Logia dispersion is essentially regen with elemental flavoring. If he hasn't ever reformed from attacks of that calibur than we have no reason to just arbitrarily assume he can.



> i guess luffy can just eat the juubi, it's never been shown that he can't, plus kyuubi flesh has been shown to be edible.. hmm i think we have a good case here



Again, not the same.



> that never even happened



Only it did.




Kizaru is clearly being dispersed by it.



> you're the one using no limits fallacies, thinking something as irrelevant as that can be scaled up infinitely to the point he'd die from it.. there's no reason that something bigger and harder would have any greater effect, you might as well say that all you need to do to hurt a phased out tobi is just try to hit him harder



Tobi doesn't disperse. He's not their at all. He phases through stuff by warping parts of his body to another dimension. Bigger attacks mean nothing when he's not even being touched by it.



Byrd said:


> One thing is we never seen a logia entire body get completely disperse but to avoid the NLF we have a limit....
> 
> Actually what is the limit or are we just gonna tie it in with their durability because logia properties and physical durability are completely different



The limit, like with everything, is the most we've seen them recover from (also depends on the type of attack, since a punch, no matter how strong, will not kill them unless it has other properties that would make dispersion an issue.)


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 23, 2014)

> since a punch, no matter how strong



I've always wondered about that

won't a 1 GT punch disperse them farther than 1 MT one anyway, because more energy will be applied?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> I've always wondered about that
> 
> won't a 1 GT punch disperse them farther than 1 MT one anyway, because more energy will be applied?



That makes more sense and it's obviously to Gai's benefit in this case


----------



## Byrd (May 23, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> The limit, like with everything, is the most we've seen them recover from (also depends on the type of attack, since a punch, no matter how strong, will not kill them unless it has other properties that would make dispersion an issue.)






This scene is probably the best depiction of dispersion, grant Croc is fighting on sand but I'm still trying to figure out how did he recover



> won't a 1 GT punch disperse them farther than 1 MT one anyway, because more energy will be applied?



It should, but also taking in the fact that they can probably bring themselves back together before being disperse too far


----------



## Amol (May 23, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Hey, I'm not complaining about people being rude here, you are. I'm actually pretty nice.
> 
> and its just that....
> 
> You have a pretty narrow definition for "anything"



I am listening if you have anything that is not in my list of anything. If you go ahead and prove me that there is something that sealing techniques can't seal with proofs I will gladly concede. But of course not you are busy being nice which includes accusing people wanking without proof. Prove that I have narrow defination of 'anything' instead of just saying. It was your own advice .
Prove with counter-arguments.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 23, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> I've always wondered about that
> 
> won't a 1 GT punch disperse them farther than 1 MT one anyway, because more energy will be applied?



Thing is a human sized fist will only hit part of them. Doesn't matter if they hit their elemental head hundreds of miles away if they can just reform a new one with the rest of their body.

In Gai's (and various other characters) case(s) he causes a large shockwave with his punch which is big enough to effect the logia's entire body, so in that case we have something to work from.


----------



## Fujita (May 23, 2014)

With Logias like Kizaru, it's less a question of whether their elements can be destroyed and more whether they can survive having their body made of whatever blown to bits. Just like you don't talk about what it takes to split apart a person's atoms when you're questioning whether or not they'll live if you cut them into seven pieces and bury them in different edges of the country.

Kizaru is definitely _affected_ by stuff that passes through him (he has a hole in his side in that one scan waka posted) so he counts here. 

Though Logias are weird in that even small attacks can disperse them, but bigger attacks don't always seem to do all that much worse. And thanks to this we got dipshits claiming that Meruem could kill Kizaru because a bullet disturbed his head or something like that. (Was it Meruem? I can't even remember.) 

Anyway limit is what sort of attack they can survive. For Kizaru, that's... got to be whatever the best DC in the series is. Nobody is killing an admiral without resorting to Haki (or an elemental weakness I suppose)


----------



## Byrd (May 23, 2014)

Kizaru obviously can be disperse


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 23, 2014)

Amol

I'll try to explain this shit to you in a most clear way possible

imagine that there is a guy who can eat 1kg of meat in 1 minute

what you are doing is basically saying that he can eat 2 kg or more in 1 minute, just because he ate 1

and even more, you are demanding others to prove that he can't

this is silly


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 23, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Thing is a human sized fist will only hit part of them. Doesn't matter if they hit their elemental head hundreds of miles away if they can just reform a new one with the rest of their body.



but wouldn't the rest of the body get affected anyway?

after all, the energy spreads throughout the whole body or at least around the area of impact, when an object gets punched, doesn't it?


----------



## Fujita (May 23, 2014)

Amol said:


> I am listening if you have anything that is not in my list of anything. If you go ahead and prove me that there is something that sealing techniques can't seal with proofs I will gladly concede. But of course not you are busy being nice which includes accusing people wanking without proof. Prove that I have narrow defination of 'anything' instead of just saying. It was your own advice .
> Prove with counter-arguments.



If I can kick a toddler in the head does that mean I can take any human character from all of fiction just because the toddler is also human 

y/n


----------



## Amol (May 23, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> Amol
> 
> I'll try to explain this shit to you in a most clear way possible
> 
> ...



Whole arguments started with ' Can Sealing techniques seal everything' because you claimed that somehow they won't work on OP characters.
All I am trying to prove from some time that yes sealing techniques can seal everything for which I gave every possible example: living, dead, inanimate objects, spirits, elements, consciousness, soul etc.
You haven't given a single reason why any character in OP can't be sealed. for example kizaru can't be sealed for xyz reasons. I would have given some explanation. All you done basically making a statement and name calling.
ANY reason why someone from OP can't be sealed by current Naruto?
Not a single intelligent post that has something to do with Sealing Techniques. 
And you call me silly.
WOW!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

Amol said:


> Whole arguments started with ' Can Sealing techniques seal everything' because you claimed that somehow they won't work on OP characters.
> All I am trying to prove from some time that yes sealing techniques can seal everything for which I gave every possible example: living, dead, inanimate objects, spirits, elements, consciousness, soul etc.
> You haven't given a single reason why any character in OP can't be sealed. for example kizaru can't be sealed for xyz reasons. I would have given some explanation. All you done basically making a statement and name calling.
> ANY reason why someone from OP can't be sealed by current Naruto?
> ...



sealing generally involves some sort of prep though


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 23, 2014)

Amol said:


> Whole arguments started with ' Can Sealing techniques seal everything' because you claimed that somehow they won't work on OP characters.



uh....



			
				me said:
			
		

> *your statement that Nardo characters can seal anything is bullshit*
> 
> they can only seal the strongest being they have shown to be able to seal
> 
> ...



at least read what people are saying



> All I am trying to prove from some time that yes sealing techniques can seal everything for which I gave every possible example: living, dead, inanimate objects, spirits, elements, consciousness, soul etc.
> You haven't given a single reason why any character in OP can't be sealed. for example kizaru can't be sealed for xyz reasons. I would have given some explanation. All you done basically making a statement and name calling.
> ANY reason why someone from OP can't be sealed by current Naruto?
> Not a single intelligent post that has something to do with Sealing Techniques.
> ...



work on your definition of "everything" and "anything" 

and you are missing the point

which is:



> they can only seal the strongest being they have shown to be able to seal



you can replace "strongest" with "biggest" or "heaviest" or "most energetic" and "being" with "object", doesn't matter

for example:

if they can seal a sword, that doesn't mean they can seal a tank

every time you are using "anything", you are saying that they can

or 

if Iruka binded Naruto, that means that the he can bind a chaarcter that is as strong or weaker than him

that is it

he can't bind anyone/anything stronger

claiming otherwise is NLF


----------



## Amol (May 23, 2014)

Fujita said:


> If I can kick a toddler in the head does that mean I can take any human character from all of fiction just because the toddler is also human
> 
> y/n



Thing is that I am not proving anything about you. What I am proving  is specifically why current Naruto won't be able to seal anything from One Piece universe. We are not taking about all fictions. just naruto and one piece . So if have anything that is related to these universes then you are welcome to tell. I will even tell you if current naruto can kick toddler from one piece universe.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 23, 2014)

Amol said:


> What I am proving  is specifically why current Naruto *won't* be able



I think you've made a mistake there


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> sealing generally involves some sort of prep though



Naruto makes Tanuki Rasengan.

Naruto seals OP character forever.

The End? GG?


----------



## Fujita (May 23, 2014)

Amol said:


> Thing is that I am not proving anything about you. What I am proving  is specifically why current Naruto won't be able to seal anything from One Piece universe. We are not taking about all fictions. just naruto and one piece . So if have anything that is related to these universes then you are welcome to tell. I will even tell you if current naruto can kick toddler from one piece universe.



Okay. I don't think anybody's arguing that they can't seal OP characters if they get hit with a sealing technique. What's incredibly fucking dubious is your logic that absolutely anything can get sealed when there are characters with the power to break such seals, regardless of being "living people, inanimate objects or spirits/souls" 

This is NLF


----------



## Amol (May 23, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> uh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Atleast something intelligent.
What you need is to understand concept of sealing.Iruka couldn't bind Naruto. Not because seal was faulty but because naruto was stronger.
So Sealing techniques can seal anything or everything. My statement remain intact.It was like some fodder using Gura Gura and he failed to split island means that fruit itself can't split islands.It was user who was lacking. So as you can read from few last posts ,i am using example of Current Naruto. If you have someone in mind that can overpower Naruto's binding please tell me .I have purposefully chosed him . As long as sealing formula is correct, it will do the job. So if it can seal sword all we need to adjust sealing formula to seal tank. Sealing techniques themselves are not failing. Someone who possess raw power like Maori Naruto would have no problem sealing anything/everything.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 23, 2014)

uh... I'm speechless

the whole point just flew right through your head


----------



## Amol (May 23, 2014)

Fujita said:


> Okay. I don't think anybody's arguing that they can't seal OP characters if they get hit with a sealing technique. What's incredibly fucking dubious is your logic that absolutely anything can get sealed when there are characters with the power to break such seals, regardless of being "living people, inanimate objects or spirits/souls"
> 
> This is NLF



You are all welcome to tell me, which character in One Piece can break Current Naruto's seal and by which methods . and that is exact thing I am trying to prove. Whole thing started as a ways to defeat logia user. And as sealing can seal anything,i saw no reason why he would be unable to seal any OP character . Go ahead and prove which OP character can break Naruto's seal. There is nothing dubious
in my logic. It is all black and white .


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 23, 2014)

work on your reading comprehension

I mean jeez:



			
				Fujita said:
			
		

> I don't think anybody's arguing that they can't seal OP characters if they get hit with a sealing technique





			
				you said:
			
		

> Go ahead and prove which OP character can break Naruto's seal



and tweaking your own arguments won't get you far

your initial argument was:



> You know there are few people in naruto who has powers to Seal *Anything*



and not *any character from OP*


----------



## Amol (May 23, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> uh... I'm speechless
> 
> the whole point just flew right through your head



Of course you are speechless. You don't have any counter arguments. I waited this much time to see what is there in One Piece that current naruto can't seal. At first you danced around edges. I thought you will give some logical answers like this character by this method can avoid being sealed or how will they overpower naruto's sealing for which they don't have solution.You gave none . Hence current naruto will be able to seal anything/everything in One Piece universe even logia's.


----------



## Fujita (May 23, 2014)

Amol said:


> Of course you are speechless. You don't have any counter arguments. I waited this much time to see what is there in One Piece that current naruto can't seal. At first you danced around edges. I thought you will give some logical answers like this character by this method can avoid being sealed or how will they overpower naruto's sealing for which they don't have solution.You gave none . Hence current naruto will be able to seal anything/everything in One Piece universe even logia's.



Your inability to understand what you read is absolutely stunning


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 23, 2014)

Amol said:


> Of course you are speechless. You don't have any counter arguments. I waited this much time to see what is there in One Piece that current naruto can't seal. At first you danced around edges. I thought you will give some logical answers like this character by this method can avoid being sealed or how will they overpower naruto's sealing for which they don't have solution.You gave none . Hence current naruto will be able to seal anything/everything in One Piece universe even logia's.



um... maybe because I never argued that current Naruto can't seal any OP character?

again, read what people are actually saying maybe?

what I argued against was your notion that and I quote:



			
				you said:
			
		

> You know there are few people in naruto who has powers to Seal Anything. And by anything, I mean anything.



anything includes well.. anything I can think of: Galactus, TOAA, Lucifer or a Wraith Superhive ship

since only now you've specified that anything and everything from OP specifically, that notion is still false because anything and everything includes Alabasta, the Noah or any other shit from OP that I can think of. And those are outside of the Nardo characters ability to seal. I already explained why.

See, the problem here is that not only you do not make your position clear and tweak it every time it's convinient, you do not read what your opponents are saying and argue against something they've never stated in the first place. Hence this clusterfuck.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 23, 2014)

Amol that's enough man i'm sure you know the rules of NLF is enough to cover all your questions. As for you question if a successful magnet release: rasengan finish sealing a OP character then it's GG. However it being able to seal anything(what you were talking about before) is just not happening without the proper feats.


----------



## Amol (May 23, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> work on your reading comprehension
> 
> I mean jeez:
> 
> ...


Exactly in which thread you are posting ?I thought I am posting in thread that is related to Naruto verse and One Piece verse.
You are doing straw man now. What did you thought that we are in comics battledome? We sure weren't taking about beyonder and superman.May be next time read thread name.And about fujita's post : No one from one piece can avoid being sealed from Naruto. They can try escaping. It won't matter. What is point of soloing if opponent is not resisting . They will fall for naruto's sealing. Never said they should wait while naruto performs sealing.
My reading is fine . You need to work on reading title of the thread. And may be stop name calling. Possibly stop giving useless suggestion. Oh also using proofs.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 23, 2014)

Naruto goes and seals Kyros.

Kyros rips his head off.


----------



## Fujita (May 23, 2014)

Oh my God

Detective was right 

Look, this is simple. If I say that "Siberian can kill Naruto because she can punch through anything" it should be obvious that I am making a claim about the Narutoverse and the Wormverse (namely, that Siberian, a Worm character, can kill a Naruto character), but I am also supporting said claim with the reasoning that Siberian can, if fact, wreck pretty much anything. Anything obviously meaning, well, anything conceivable. Not exclusive to the Worm or Naruto verses.

Edit: And that's all the time I'm going to devote to this semantics babble


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 23, 2014)

my reading comprehension is just fine, thank you:



Amol said:


> You know there are few people in naruto *who has powers to Seal Anything*. *When I says anything it means anything*.


----------



## Amol (May 23, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Amol that's enough man i'm sure you know the rules of NLF is enough to cover all your questions. As for you question if a successful magnet release: rasengan finish sealing a OP character then it's GG. However it being able to seal anything(what you were talking about before) is just not happening without the proper feats.



This is all I was taking from some point. Wasn't this thread about naruto character soloing One Piece verse? All I was trying to do from some time that probing sealing techniques answers everything One Piece verse has in it's arsenal. Like if naruto goes on war on One Piece universe, he will be able to seal any opponent. I am really frustated from all those pointless replies I got .I an having really bad first impression of OBD. Even being polite is hard here . Thanks though atleast for being considerate.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

Everyone seems to be abusing Logia NLF in these recent threads


----------



## Prog (May 23, 2014)

So Naruto Effectively solos OP....but what about the HST (minus sasuke and madara and other god tiers from Naruto ofc) :|


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

Prog said:


> So Naruto Effectively solos OP....but what about the HST (minus sasuke and madara and other god tiers from Naruto ofc) :|



Of the characters that have been shown fighting if you take those out Naruto probably solos the HST easily enough. 8 gate Gai might be a problem though because he was blitzing the one Rinnegan Juudara


----------



## Prog (May 23, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Of the characters that have been shown fighting if you take those out Naruto probably solos the HST easily enough. 8 gate Gai might be a problem though because he was blitzing the one Rinnegan Juudara



Tru. I think Naruto's clone at this point could take 8th Gate Gai quite easily tho


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 23, 2014)

He could take him, but he might be slower


----------



## LineageCold (May 23, 2014)

Prog said:


> Tru. I think Naruto's clone at this point could take 8th Gate Gai quite easily tho



Gai would punch nardo so hard , he would taste the sweat from his youth.


----------



## Prog (May 23, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> Gai would punch nardo so hard , he would taste the sweat from his youth.



........I doubt it


----------



## KaiserWombat (May 24, 2014)

Welp, 4 deleted posts in the last page alone, plus 8 pages in any HST-related discussion, more than likely indicates that this finishing run should've been cut off at the proverbial legs long before this point.

Better late than never, I suppose.


----------

